# Why answer posts about topics you have no interest in?



## PhotonGuy (May 28, 2015)

Im just wondering why people sometimes answer or respond to posts about topics that they have no interest in. For instance, I am not going to join in on a discussion about interior decoration. Why? Because interior decoration is a field I have no interest in. Therefore I really couldn't give any meaningful feedback and so I would simply not enter in on such a discussion. Such a conversation would be for people who are interested in interior decoration and who maybe want to pursue it as a career, since that wouldn't be me I wouldn't participate in such a conversation.


----------



## elder999 (May 28, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Im just wondering why people sometimes answer or respond to posts about topics that they have no interest in. For instance, I am not going to join in on a discussion about interior decoration. Why? Because interior decoration is a field I have no interest in. Therefore I really couldn't give any meaningful feedback and so I would simply not enter in on such a discussion. Such a conversation would be for people who are interested in interior decoration and who maybe want to pursue it as a career, since that wouldn't be me I wouldn't participate in such a conversation.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 28, 2015)

elder999 said:


> View attachment 19323


Well, that doesn't mean Im going to enter in on a discussion about interior decorating and talk about how I think its dull and boring, which is how I see it not necessarily the way it is.


----------



## Steve (May 29, 2015)

Funny timing.  I was wondering the same thing just now.  Interesting.


----------



## drop bear (May 29, 2015)

Same reason we have to tell people we are ignoring them or rage quitting off a thread.

Because otherwise how would they know?


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 29, 2015)

Just because someone disagrees with a post, or thinks a post is ridiculous, doesn't mean they don't have any interest in the subject. Maybe they think the subject is interesting, even if a post or posts are idiotic.


----------



## Tames D (May 29, 2015)

What does this have to do with Chris Parker?


----------



## jezr74 (May 29, 2015)

I reply to some threads so I can learn from it, may find interest by the end of the conversation, who knows. It also draws out more information.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 29, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> why people sometimes answer or respond to posts about topics that they have no interest in?


You can always try to redirect a boring subject into an interested subject. For example, a simple "roundhouse kick" clip discussion can be redirected into.

- How to counter a roundhouse kick?
- When your opponent counter your roundhouse kick, what should you do?
- Why TKD roundhouse kick is different from MT roundhouse kick?
- How to generate maximum power in that kick?
- ...

Of course if your "redirect" intention fail, you can always leave that thread quitely.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 29, 2015)

I try to stay away from threads that people just put up a clip without any words. For those kind of threads, I don't know the OP's "intention" whether it's

- open for discussion (different opinions are encouraged), or
- I talk and you listen (different opinions are not welcome).


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 29, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Same reason we have to tell people we are ignoring them or rage quitting off a thread.
> 
> Because otherwise how would they know?



How people know if you're ignoring them simple, if you aren't doing anything and if you aren't answering their posts.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 29, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You can always try to redirect a boring subject into an interested subject. For example, a simple "roundhouse kick" clip discussion can be redirected into.
> 
> - How to counter a roundhouse kick?
> - When your opponent counter your roundhouse kick, what should you do?
> ...



OK well lets say for whatever reason I don't like the roundhouse kick or its a move I usually don't use. I am not going to enter in on the conversation and make posts about how I don't prefer the technique, or maybe I might just make one post about how the roundhouse doesn't work that well for me but then I would move on.


----------



## drop bear (May 29, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> How people know if you're ignoring them simple, if you aren't doing anything and if you aren't answering their posts.



Which would also be the point of ignoring people etc.


----------



## drop bear (May 29, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You can always try to redirect a boring subject into an interested subject. For example, a simple "roundhouse kick" clip discussion can be redirected into.
> 
> - How to counter a roundhouse kick?
> - When your opponent counter your roundhouse kick, what should you do?
> ...



I think it is the posters who contribute something like. "this thread is dumb." Rather than agree or disagree with the topic.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 29, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Maybe they think the subject is interesting, even if a post or posts are idiotic.


Calling somebody's posts idiotic is not nice.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 29, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> OK well lets say for whatever reason I don't like the roundhouse kick or its a move I usually don't use. I am not going to enter in on the conversation and make posts about how I don't prefer the technique, or maybe I might just make one post about how the roundhouse doesn't work that well for me but then I would move on.


The best guideline is always "If you have nothing better to say, don't say it". If you can't add into positive energy, or change negative energy into positive energy, just stay away.

Since we are on this subject,

- what do you guys think about someone starts a thread with a clip without words?
- If someone has bad opinion on a clip, should he put up his own clip to prove that he can do better?

Your thought?


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 29, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Calling somebody's posts idiotic is not nice.



Some posts ARE idiotic. 



Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 29, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Some posts ARE idiotic.


Than perhaps you should ignore them.


----------



## granfire (May 29, 2015)

Dude, I have been skimming your posts a little here in the past....and there is no nice way to ask this, so I come right out and do it:
Are you 'in the spectrum' of some sorts?
Your posting style is rather unconventional if not socially awkward.....
Plus you are easily offended by posts that are not even directed at you.


----------



## donald1 (May 29, 2015)

Usually if I see something that is not interesting then nothing is my response however I might open the thread anyways. Why? Because I dont understand. Maybe im interested maybe im not. Maybe I might become interested if I just simply pay attention and learn from it and if not I have an opportunity to learn from it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 29, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Than perhaps you should ignore them.



Because sometimes, when a person posting idiotic drivel is made aware that what they're posting is a steaming pile of bovine fecal material, they start to actually think before they post.

Not always. Some don't ever get it. But some do.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 29, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Because sometimes, when a person posting idiotic drivel is made aware that what they're posting is a steaming pile of bovine fecal material, they start to actually think before they post.
> 
> Not always. Some don't ever get it. But some do.



People are generally obstinate. So as you put it, some might never get it. I wouldn't bother wasting time with them and their posts.


----------



## drop bear (May 29, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Because sometimes, when a person posting idiotic drivel is made aware that what they're posting is a steaming pile of bovine fecal material, they start to actually think before they post.
> 
> Not always. Some don't ever get it. But some do.



Sounds contrary to the concept of friendly discussion. Otherwise I would have used idiotic and steaming pile far nor often


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 29, 2015)

drop bear said:


> the concept of friendly discussion.


The online discussion is an art. It's better to give someone the credit that he deserves and not to take away the credit that he doesn't deserve it. To put down others won't bring any happiness to yourself.

If A and B don't agree with each other, and if you agree with A but you don't agree with B. it's better to quote A's post and say that you agree with him, instead of to quote B's post and say that you disagree with him. This way, you can make 1 friend instead of make 1 enemy.

Some serious subject such as to "use your MA to protect others", you should speak from the bottom of heart and don't be afraid to upset others who believes that MA is only used for "self-defense". In other words, unless it's a serious subjects, we should try not to upset others as much as possible.


----------



## Gnarlie (May 30, 2015)

Re: thread title...

I don't post when I am not interested. Just because my specific interests in an issue differ from yours does not mean I am posting on a thread I am not interested in.

PG, I feel that you are sometimes limited in your ability to appreciate other people's position, and this blinds you to the truth of the situation, which causes you to draw false conclusions.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 30, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If A and B don't agree with each other, and if you agree with A but you don't agree with B. it's better to quote A's post and say that you agree with him, instead of to quote B's post and say that you disagree with him. This way, you can make 1 friend instead of make 1 enemy.


There is nothing wrong with saying that you disagree with B but it should be done so in a civil manner and you should give an intelligent explanation as to why you disagree. Sometimes its good for people to disagree but only if they explain why they disagree and do so intelligently instead of just saying they disagree and putting the other person down or making a sarcastic comment. What I say is, if you disagree with me fine but I would prefer if you would politely explain why instead of just leaving a sarcastic comment or put down. 

When you disagree with somebody, if you mention good intelligent reasons why you disagree you might even change their viewpoint and their position.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 30, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> There is nothing wrong with saying that you disagree with B ...


It's "1/2 cup empty" attitude vs. "1/2 cup full" attitude. It's like when you lost your job, or lost your girlfriend,  you can think that

- you just lose something (negative attitude), or
- you just have chance to get something new (positive attitude).

In online discussion, it's like

- you just find someone that you agree with, instead of
- you just find someone that you dis-agree with.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 30, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> - you just find someone that you agree with, instead of
> - you just find someone that you dis-agree with.


Sometimes its good to find people that you disagree with. They might change your point of view and vice versa. If anything, I would say all too often we grow more from disagreeing with each other than from agreeing with each other.


----------



## Buka (May 31, 2015)

I don't have much interest in this thread, so I wouldn't post. No, wait....

I have a long time interest in Martial Arts, obviously I'm not alone in discussing them ad infinitum. Sometimes, I just like reading what others have to say about everything. Doesn't matter if I agree with them or not. After all, Martial Artists disagreeing isn't exactly like Halley's comet.

Plus, to some extent I think we're just plain nuts.


----------

